# Mantis not eating



## Mantidfinatic13 (May 12, 2021)

Hello everyone,

My archimantis latistyla has not molted in 6 weeks and I am getting slightly concerned. I know that sometimes a mantis can take 2 months to molt, but she hasn’t eaten in 2 weeks. She is a very, very picky eater and the only thing she eats are torpedo bugs ( I can only find them wild caught and they are pretty rare).  I don’t know wether it will molt soon or if she is just to picky. I’m Australia and Nobody sells fly or roach cultures cuz nobody keeps mantids (only reptiles and stuffs don’t all the fly cultures I have owned have Started from wild caught flies). It is winter now in Australia and there are practically no flies. Literally the only things I can get is crickets. I have tried crickets before but she never pays attention and looks at them no matter how much the move around. Does she have to eat before she molts or should I just pray she will molt before she starves? Does anybody have a trick to get her to get her to eat other bugs?

Any help would be very, very appreciated!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2021)

Have you cut any thing open and offered it to her mouth, sometimes that gets them started. How old is the mantis?


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (May 12, 2021)

I



hibiscusmile said:


> Have you cut any thing open and offered it to her mouth, sometimes that gets them started. How old is the mantis?


I have tried cutting things open and I actually use that techinique for my pseudomantis sp but archimantis are huge scarfed cats and just go into a threat pose or the start shaking Their heads to get rid of the food. 
I have made a post about her turning sun adult 



But not sure how many in stars the have cuz I haven’t had her from L1 and there are not many careguides on this sp


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2021)

Some times they get stuck and never molt to adult, I have seen it a few times, I guess you just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (May 13, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Some times they get stuck and never molt to adult, I have seen it a few times, I guess you just have to wait and see.


I am assuming that will shorten their lifespans right?


----------

